# What's the best Baby bottle?



## angel08

Hi there,

I'm just wondering what's the best brand name for new born baby bottle and what's the most effective/safe ways to sterillse bottle? that wont be harmful to the baby in long term? 

Best Regard
Angel08 
:cloud9:


----------



## leedsforever

ive got tommee tippee....
...mainly because I got the tommee tippee electric steriliser back when I was like 16 weeks.. as it was half price... £40 it is!!! But saw it at tesco for £20.... :wohoo:


----------



## princess_bump

hi there,
we went for the avent bottles to go with our steriliser (same reason as previous post! he he) OH just liked it! he like's to pick the electricals bless him and we had heard good things about avent. but since then i've heard really excellent things about tommee tippee too. i've found this area a mine-field cos not sure what to go for, for the best!


----------



## Tinker

i bourght dr browns bottles was told there good my neice had them and said she recomends them just fiddly to sterilise


----------



## 1mummy65

Hi
I found playtex drop ins the best , there is no sterilising or bottle washing they can be hard to get hold of since they are top sellers in USA but still to take off in the uk. They are also great for reducing wind. i get mine online from baby-bottle, hope this helps


----------



## 1mummy65

Hi
I would say the best bottles are playtex dropins you don't need to sterilse them or wash them, they are BPA free and reduce wind and colic. you can get them online i get mine from baby-bottle in the uk.


----------



## smokey

We went with tommy tippie for all our bits just mainly because they fitted in together, bottles, steraliser, bottle warmer, breast pump.
Plus they had the anti colic lids and at the time they where the only ones id seen with it.


----------



## jadesh101

I have Tommee Tippee and can't complain they are great my little girl had colic and they helped to ease it BUT they do sell two different types of teats for the bottles the anti colic ones arnt as good as the air vent as the baby struggles to take milk from them x


----------



## blahblahblah

Dr Browns are generally regarded as the best, but they are expensive and a pain to wash and sterilise as they are made up of 6 parts. But they are a godsend if your LO has colic. They make their own brand microwave steriliser and a container for putting the bits in the dishwasher, which make them a bit easier to use.

The best of the rest is tommee tippee closer to nature. They have an anti-colic valve which isn't as good as dr browns, but the next best thing. They are also only 4 components, and are easy to sterilise - you can put the teat into the screw ring before sterilising so you don't have to touch it. I'd recommend getting the same brand steriliser if you use these bottles - they will work with other brands but don't sit into the shaped recesses, so are more likely to fall the wrong way up and then they don't sterilise properly.

My personal preference is a microwave steriliser. You can store it in the microwave when not using. Check the power of your microwave, as they can take a while. Mine is 800w and takes 6 minutes. If it was a higher rating it could be as little as 2.

Electric ones are ok but take up loads of room on the worktop. I've never liked the idea of chemical sterilisers. 

Oh, and whatever type of bottle you go for, don't bother with the small 4-5oz bottles as you'll only use them for a few weeks.


----------



## pinktaffy

ive gone for the Tommee Tippee bottles and sterilizer to match. i think there really good value for money. and i liked the look of the teets on them as i wont beable breast feed i think they look most like nipples for baby to suck on.


----------



## kty1989

i've got the tommee tippee bottle asthey where cheap and i found the advent ones leaked


----------



## supriseBump_x

Tommee Tippee :thumbup: I was buying these 1s anyways but then saw them in tesco at half price :happydance: Got the microwave steriliser and the bottle warmer aswel :) X


----------



## Kirstin

dont get dr browns, they leak everywhere


----------



## Tasha360

I have gone for tommee tippee this time i had a few last time with my son and found them ok and im going to try to breastfeed so their closer to nature range is good but i also just used normal cheap ones and they were ok. Dr browns were a completele waste of money, didnt help with the colic, they are a pain to clean and leaked all the time. I also found that avent leaked. xx


----------



## stuu3270

We had the Dr Brown's Natural Flow bottles. They help prevent colic. We really noticed a difference after normal baby feeding bottles.

We have a Tommee Tippee steriliser for the microwave. Quick and easy.


----------



## cantwaitforu

I got my breastpump over the weekend and a starter kit. I went with the Medela Swing, and learned that the Medela Calma bottle is the closest to a nipple to help avoid nipple confusion. Of course it's BPA free as well. 

I only plan on using a bottle if I want DH to feed him or if I know I will have to be away from him for some VERY bizarre reason??...


----------



## missmayhem

i went for MA they self sterilise, without a steriliser which for me is a big plus as i'll be flying to china with LO and the less packing to better

they also are anti colic and very very pretty


----------



## KNWilson

We are going with Dr. Brown's have heard a lot of good things about the brand so we're going to give it a try.


----------



## missmayhem

MAM i mean


----------



## jacks mummy

I used tommee tippee with my son and he had awful colic and cried every night for hours and hours so this time I've bought dr browns my nephew also had colic and when my sil switched to these bottles he was fine!! They do take more work to sterilise ect but if u have ever had a baby with bad colic u wouldnt care about the extra work involved!! And they only leak if u leave the valve in when warming! My sil figured this out early on.. X


----------



## K2785

I've gone for dr browns again as I found them amazing with my first daughter. They can rake a tad lOnger to pre clean before sterilising but worth it. Previous comments saying they leak is true but that is only if you fill with boiling water and then tightly seal them, that's what I found anyway. I have the Tommee tippee steriliser for them as they fit perfectly plus I'm not keen on the mircowave sterilisers xxx


----------



## Snuffy

We use TTCTN last time but have gone for MAM this time.

What I liked about the TT microwave steriliser last time before they changed it, and the MAM one this time, is that it can also be used as a cold water steriliser. After a spate of power cuts around here a while back, I like to have the option of a back up - useful for holidays where you might not have access to a microwave too. In fact last time I found that I used it more as a CWS than steam, it was so much more convenient.


----------



## bungle

Def doctor browns bottles - they do fit into the Tommee Tippee microwave steriliser so that's not a problem. Personally found that Tommee Tippee bottles flowed too fast for my DD and just drowned her when she was tiny.


----------



## bungle

And doctor browns bottles don't leak if you loosen their necks slightly!


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm using tommee tippee electric steriliser with my dr brown bottles, my sil said they fit perfect so I'm going with that also in asda dr browns are on offer slightly (a couple of £ off) I think I payed just over £10 for a pack of 2 x


----------



## K2785

jacks mummy said:


> I'm using tommee tippee electric steriliser with my dr brown bottles, my sil said they fit perfect so I'm going with that also in asda dr browns are on offer slightly (a couple of £ off) I think I payed just over £10 for a pack of 2 x

Check boots for dr brown bottles they currently have 1 pack, 2 pack and 4 pack and they are 3 for 2 at the mo so I had 6 bottles for £22 xxx


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Ive bought Avent bottles and Avent steriliser x


----------



## jacks mummy

K2785 said:


> jacks mummy said:
> 
> 
> I'm using tommee tippee electric steriliser with my dr brown bottles, my sil said they fit perfect so I'm going with that also in asda dr browns are on offer slightly (a couple of £ off) I think I payed just over £10 for a pack of 2 x
> 
> Check boots for dr brown bottles they currently have 1 pack, 2 pack and 4 pack and they are 3 for 2 at the mo so I had 6 bottles for £22 xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for that but ive already got all mine but hopefully someone else will see!! X


----------



## bungle

Yes - thank you! My DD still uses her dr brown bottles (only twice a day now) so they've certainly gone the distance but i'd rather get some new ones for LO x


----------



## missmayhem

TK MAXX have the MAM starter pack for £16 with the RRP£45


----------



## hulahoop09

I have a TT electric steriliser and did get the TT bottles but at the baby show had a demo of the anti colic self sterilising MAM bottles which are great if you are out and about and a lot of people recommend. I have a lot of them at the moment as had about 4 free :D A friend of mine used Dr Browns and said at first they seemed okay but then seemed to taper off in effectiveness so I didnt get those in the end as was also considering.

xx


----------



## Gemmylou86

We've gone for tommee tippee closer to nature anti colic. Heard rave reviews on the dr browns though but I think they're pricey :p


----------

